# Berreta 92 complete slide assembly



## alulunga (Oct 8, 2013)

where can I purchase a "complete" 9mm slide assembly...I am attempting to put together a Vertec and bid on a lower complete ready for the slide...

thanks in advance

ps...that's BERETTA...no spell chk...thanks Texas


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pm sent


----------

